# 2000 Dodge Ram Heater Core?



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

Guys:

Lately when I turn on my defroster it actually steams up my window. Tonight when I was driving home I had everything turned off but I had the dial turned all the way to hot and I had a real faint smoke come out of my vents. I turned the fan on and it blew smoke out with a horrible odor that didn't smell electrical. When I turned the dial to to cold the smoke stopped immediately. Does the heater core need to be replaced? I looked in my Chilton manual and this looks like a nightmare. Is there and easier way to do this?

Thanks!

Barry


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Does it smell like coolant? If not I'd check to make sure the drain from the core isn't plugged.


----------



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't explain the smell other than the fact it was really nasty and I had trouble breathing. I still have kind of a bitter taste in my mouth from it.


----------



## tdock (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a bad core, just replaced mine, had a chemical smell and fogged the windows up. 1998 2500, it was a solid day to replace it..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

99 2000 and 2001 every one that I have the heater core has started to go about 250 000kms... starts with the bottom 3 inches of the defrost always having some fog and a film on the glass... then the stink then just plain no heat.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

my 96 2500 core just went with 66,000 miles on it. Didn't blow any smoke that I saw, but the coolant smell is overwhelming at points. I will probably change it this weekend. Hopefully it will be easy like the garage guy said.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I had to do mine last winter. If you go on dodge forum under DIY heater core, they have a step by step with pictures instruction. I followed it to a tee and had no problems. Took me 4-5 hrs...The whole dash need to come off

Your heater core is definitely gone bad. Until you replace it, bypass it. It will get rid of the smell and avoid having the core burst spilling rad fluid every wheres.


----------



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

I found a local radiator shop that will do all the work for $250 if I buy all the parts. I'll take a look at the DIY directions but at this point I am leaning toward having him do it. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------

